# Patrolman Avery Freeman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Avery Freeman*

Chester Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Monday, April 30, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 49
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* 225

*Cause:* Duty related illness
*Incident Date:* 3/31/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Avery Freeman succumbed to complications of a surgery required after injuring his knee while on duty.

On March 31, 2012, he and another officer had arrested a female subject at the scene of a domestic disturbance. As Patrolman Freeman walked back to his patrol car he slipped on wet, moss-covered bricks and fell, injuring both knees. The injuries were severe enough that surgery was required. As he recovered from the surgery at the Taylor Rehabilitation Center he suffered a fatal pulmonary embolism.

Patrolman Freeman had served in law enforcement for 17 years. He is survived by his four children, mother, and siblings.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Joseph Bail Jr.
Chester Police Department
160 E 7th Street
Chester, PA 19013

Phone: (610) 447-7931

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21242-patrolman-avery-freeman#ixzz1v1rHKEC0​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Patrolman Freeman


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

RIP Patrolman Freeman


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Patrolman Freeman.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

RIP Patrolman Freeman.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Patrolman


----------

